#ubuntu-eg 2011-08-01
<OsamaMongy> happy ramadan all
<elacheche_anis> Thx OsamaMongy, happy ramadhan 4 u 2 and all of you guys :D
<thelinuxer> Happy ramadan everyone :)
<EgyParadox> :)
<elacheche_anis> :D
<DoeNietWil> Hello Ubuntu user, I came to this irc to ask you a question. We are trying to release a new version of OpenTeacher, and because it is a tool that is very language specific I was wondering if any of you would like to take a couple of minutes and translate it. It really isn't that much work but it would help us a lot. https://translations.launchpad.net/openteacher
<thelinuxer> DoeNietWil: Hi, will try to forward this to someone to translate it
<DoeNietWil> thanks thelinuxer
<elacheche_anis> I can help you :D DoeNietWil
<DoeNietWil> ah cool elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> just you need to find some one to review my translations ;) Maybe I will make some mistakes XD
<DoeNietWil> maybe an other one in this channel
<elacheche_anis> DoeNietWil, I just translate the words that I'm sure about them, so I don't think that you will need to review them XD but it's good to find someone else to suggest his translations
<elacheche_anis> DoeNietWil, do you think that the application name should be translate?? For me I don't think so..
<DoeNietWil> no, it's better if you leave it OpenTeacher
<elacheche_anis> Yeh that will be better
<thelinuxer> DoeNietWil: elacheche_anis I translated a few strings myself and forwarded this to the mailing list
<thelinuxer> and don't worry I will start bugging our members to this translated :D
<elacheche_anis> good thelinuxer :D
<elacheche_anis> I will do the same with our members too, but not know I'm in the internship right now :D maybe this night I will do it :D
<thelinuxer> elacheche_anis: inchallah :)
<elacheche_anis> inchallah :D
<DoeNietWil> ah very cool many thanks folks
<thelinuxer> DoeNietWil: you're welcome, thanks to you :)
<elacheche_anis> :D
<thelinuxer> elacheche_anis: do u know about this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/275971 ?
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 275971 in Ubuntu Website "Ubuntu Local support - Arabic Language" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<elacheche_anis> oups thelinuxer
<thelinuxer> I don't know y didn't they fix this
<elacheche_anis> This is the fisrt time I see that, but now we have an arabic team
<thelinuxer> it has been like that for a year
<elacheche_anis> There is an arabic team right know!!
<thelinuxer> please ask your team to say that this bug affects them
<thelinuxer> and there are lots of teams in Arabic countries :D
<thelinuxer> anyway i will forward this to my team to give the ticket some attention
<elacheche_anis> Oh shit!!
<elacheche_anis> I will send it to my loco team ML :@
<thelinuxer> cool
<elacheche_anis> I was thinking about the arabic translation team
<thelinuxer> nope that's not it
<elacheche_anis> this is the fisrt time that I know that there is a support team too XD
<thelinuxer> we the loco teams are give support in Arabic language
<thelinuxer> we should be listed
<elacheche_anis> yes ofcourse
<thelinuxer> and we provided them with a team of teams that speak Arabic!
<thelinuxer> I don't know y didn't they fix it
<elacheche_anis> no they did not: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/locallanguage#hebrew-arabic
<elacheche_anis> we are at least 4 arabic loco teams!!
<elacheche_anis> we can create a one team to do this, or we can just re-activate ubuntu-ar
<thelinuxer> i don't think we need a new team
<thelinuxer> those who needs arabic support can choose one of the teams
<thelinuxer> and if we created a new team i guess we will get into problems of whether the team is active or not because it's new
<elacheche_anis> How many loco teams there is in the ME region????
<thelinuxer> I don't know exactly
<thelinuxer> but here is a list that was provided by kim0 http://pastebin.com/sWUSYUTn
<elacheche_anis> There is 3 LoCo teams in ME region(SA,JO, YE) and 4 in NA(EG, TN, DZ,MA)
<thelinuxer> 7 teams who speak Arabic natively and they haven't fixed it !
<elacheche_anis> That's abnormal :@
<DoeNietWil> if you have questions about the project or the translation please go to http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=openteacher
<elacheche_anis> ok DoeNietWil
<aosama> thelinuxer, ramadan kareem.
<thelinuxer> aosama: hey dude, ramadan kareem :)
<thelinuxer> aosama: mo7'tafy ya walla ..
<aosama> thelinuxer, ah shewayah, bas leek wa7sha.
<thelinuxer> aosama: wenta kaman ya man :)
<aosama> thelinuxer, neftar bara feh ma3 ba3d isa.
<aosama> s/feh/feh yom/
<thelinuxer> maho isA 7yeb2a feh fitar le ubuntu-eg
<thelinuxer> u should come isA
<aosama> eshta, i'll follow up
<elacheche_anis> thelinuxer, how time is it in egypt??
<elacheche_anis> what time is it****
<thelinuxer> elacheche_anis: it's 3:29 pm
<elacheche_anis> :/ :D
<aosama> elacheche_anis, EET
<elacheche_anis> aosama, what does mean EET ?
<aosama> elacheche_anis, timezone.
<elacheche_anis> ah ok :D :S
<aosama> thelinuxer, Forum: http://tunisie.ubuntuforums.org/ - what is that?
<elacheche_anis> is the tunisian section in ubuntu forums :)
<aosama> elacheche_anis, I can see that.
<elacheche_anis> :D
<elacheche_anis> aosama, what you want to know exactly ?? :D
<aosama> why are we going to list the tunisian forum under EGYPT section at the ubunto local language support?
<elacheche_anis> aosama, Tunisia is not a coutry in an other planet :D... is it ?? :D
<elacheche_anis> aosama, I think that you're talking about a thread in your ML, I'm not subscribing in it, so I'm not sure if I understand what are talking about XD
<aosama> yes, I have noticed that, I was asking thelinuxer about a posted comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/275971
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 275971 in Ubuntu Website "Ubuntu Local support - Arabic Language" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<thelinuxer> elacheche_anis: someone wrote the Tunisian forum link under Egypt section in the Arabic support teams list
<thelinuxer> it's an honest mistake and has been corrected
<thelinuxer> elacheche_anis: aosama was talking about the Arabic supporters bug
<elacheche_anis> ah ok.. Who did that?? there is no name for the last person who change the page?
<thelinuxer> it doesn't matter who did it :D
<elacheche_anis> :)
<thelinuxer> I guess this is the latest updated list http://pad.ubuntu.com/ArabicTeams
<elacheche_anis> Yes it is.. For us we will change the links soon  inchallah.. We're about creating our website..
<thelinuxer> elacheche_anis: isA we are also going to do this :)
<elacheche_anis> :)
<elacheche_anis> See you later guys :D
<OsamaMongy> hello
<EgyParadox> !gksu
<lubotu3> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
#ubuntu-eg 2011-08-02
<EgyParadox> thelinuxer1
<EgyParadox> :D
<thelinuxer1> EgyParadox: hey man
<EgyParadox> 3amel eh
<EgyParadox> howa elcourse elsa3a kkam
<thelinuxer1> i just sent an email to the ML, I canceled it
<thelinuxer1> it's not secure to do it today
<thelinuxer1> specially today
<EgyParadox> begad?
<thelinuxer1> yes
<EgyParadox> howa meen ekhtar medan elta7reer?
<thelinuxer1> ana :D
<thelinuxer1> we chose this place on friday
<thelinuxer1> 3ashan a3raf aroo7 fel ma3ad
<elacheche_anis> EgyParadox, thelinuxer1 inji nahdhar m3ékom??? XD :D
<thelinuxer1> elacheche_anis: lol, Rabena yekoon 3onko ento kaman :D
<thelinuxer1> balash el ta7reer el yomeen dool
<elacheche_anis> :D
<Houssem> mondass fil ubuntu-eg. cc elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> loooooool Houssem
<elacheche_anis> éch ta3mal hni!!??
<Houssem> :D mondass kifi kifek :D
<Houssem> nfassess fihom GleGet :D
<elacheche_anis> looool éni ménich mondass :p
<elacheche_anis> EgyParadox, am I really "mondass" in this channel???
<elacheche_anis> XD
<Houssem> ti haw 7ata howa tla3 mondass zada fi u-tn ^^ ديقاج ديقاج ديقاج :D
<Houssem> Gad rou7ek fil syeem m3alem  ?
<elacheche_anis> looool, yep hmd
<Houssem> elacheche_anis : https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=229474417065274&oid=160453064006657&comments bil dmouuu3 el tha7k :D :D a3mel talla :D
<thelinuxer1> Houssem: elacheche_anis LOL! Kolena mondasseen hena :D
<elacheche_anis> loooooool
<EgyParadox> thelinuxer1
<EgyParadox> enta garabt tejoin ubuntu network 3ala fb?
<thelinuxer1> EgyParadox: nope
<thelinuxer1> i am trying aho
<thelinuxer1> EgyParadox: What's the network email address ?
<EgyParadox> el
<EgyParadox> email @ubuntu
<EgyParadox> .com
<EgyParadox> u must own @ubuntu.com email I guess
<thelinuxer1> EgyParadox: yes ur right I just added it to my networks
<thelinuxer1> Ubuntu is added as an employer :D
<EgyParadox> estanna
<EgyParadox> did it accept your email or not?
<EgyParadox> thelinuxer
<EgyParadox> thelinuxer1
<thelinuxer1> yes it did
<EgyParadox> it should say Networks:Ubuntu
<EgyParadox> confirm
<thelinuxer1> yabny i told u eny i added it
<thelinuxer1> it is on my profile now
<thelinuxer1> check it our urself
<EgyParadox> ah sa7
<EgyParadox> :D
<elacheche_anis> thelinuxer1, EgyParadox I like your english, alla english all he time XD
<elacheche_anis> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<EgyParadox> hahahah :D
<elacheche_anis> EgyParadox, thelinuxer1, we speak French like too :D
<EgyParadox> elacheche_anis enta shaklak kesebt feloos keteer fa7t
<EgyParadox> :D
<elacheche_anis> looool, why you say that!
<EgyParadox> bahazar
<EgyParadox> :D
<elacheche_anis> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<thelinuxer1> elacheche_anis: there was this ad on melody aflam with a very fat lady and they "heya kesbet feloos keteeeeeeeeeer fa7t" :D
<thelinuxer1> and they say*
<EgyParadox> <elacheche_anis> thelinuxer1, EgyParadox I like your english, alla english all he time XD
<thelinuxer1> and this was an ad from melody too :D
<elacheche_anis> looooooooooooool.. ah I remember now XD
<elacheche_anis> sa7a chribitkom a3Dman aosama bahaa2008 d4de Houssem kim0 Neo31 TheNightPhoenix
<Neo31> ya3tik essa7a elacheche_anis :)
#ubuntu-eg 2011-08-03
<kim0> Morning
<elacheche_anis> good morning kim0
<elacheche_anis> kim0, you're sleeping or what XD
<kim0> were :)
<kim0> #MubarakTrial http://www.youtube.com/user/altahrirtvchannel
<TheNightPhoenix> thnku
<elacheche_anis> Congratulations kim0 & all of you :D .... il3é9ba 3anda a7na
<kim0> isA
<elacheche_anis> What isA??
<kim0> in sha2a Allah
<elacheche_anis> inchallah XD for me isA mean "tha same as" XD .. actually not just for me it's the same in google XD
<kim0> elacheche_anis: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isa_(disambiguation) look under chatting :)
<elacheche_anis> ah ok :D thx for the information :D
<Mohamed> السلام عليكم
<elacheche_anis> و عليكم السلام :)
<Mohamed> أطلب مساعدة بسيطة
<elacheche_anis> تفضل.. :)
<Mohamed> أريد أن أغير الخط العربي في أوبونتو
<Mohamed> خط المتصفح مثلًا
<Mohamed> خط صفحات النت
<elacheche_anis> ماهو متصفحك؟؟
<Mohamed> Firefox
<elacheche_anis> ok just a moment please Mohamed
<elacheche_anis> go to: Edit→Preferences→Content
<elacheche_anis> You will found what do you looking for :D
<elacheche_anis> هذا هو ما تبحث عنه؟؟ :)
<Mohamed> ماذا عن اللنشر؟
<Mohamed> أريد أن أستخدم القديم الموجود في 10.10
<Mohamed> لا أريد نظام unity
<elacheche_anis> عليك أن تذهب إلى: System→Preferences→Apearence→Fonts
<elacheche_anis> آه آسف تريد العودة إلى Gnome2 ؟؟؟
<elacheche_anis> Mohamed??
<Mohamed> نعم
<elacheche_anis> You need to logout, then before writing your password at the bottom of the screen you will found the word "ubuntu" click on it then chose "classic ubuntu"
<Mohamed> جيد
<elacheche_anis> Try it, I'm waiting for you here to confirm that is what you want :D
<Mohamed> أنا هنا
<Mohamed> عملت Log Out
<Mohamed> لكن أخبرني كيف أجد أبونتو الكلاسيكي
<elacheche_anis> مرحبا :)
<elacheche_anis> إذا ؟ هذا ما أردته؟؟
<Mohamed> لم أجده
<Mohamed> أخبرني مجددًا
<Mohamed> :)
<Mohamed> بعد log out  ماذا أفعل؟
<elacheche_anis> في أسفل الشاشة قبل أن تكتب كلمة السر تجد كلمة أوبونتو إضغط عليها ستجد قائمة بها أوبونتو كلاسيك
<elacheche_anis> EgyParadox, I really like arabic support :D
<Mohamed> لم أجد شيئًا
<Mohamed> زر للإيقاف وإعادة التشغيل
<Mohamed> والتاريخ
<Mohamed> و
<elacheche_anis> إنتظر
<Mohamed> Universal Access
<Mohamed> كما أن الخط في فايرفوكس لم يعدل
<Mohamed> في أعلى الشاشة إلى اليمين
<Mohamed> زر الإيقاف
<Mohamed> تضغط عليه
<Mohamed> يعطيك قائمة
<Mohamed> اختار من آخرها
<Mohamed> System Settings
<Mohamed> ثم تظهر نافذة
<Mohamed> أختر منها
<Mohamed> ِِApperance
<Mohamed> Appearance
<Mohamed> ومنها تبويب Font
<Mohamed> ماذا أفعل بعدها؟
<Mohamed> هناك عدة خيارات
<elacheche_anis> بعدها تختار ماهو الخط الجديد الذي تريد إستعماله :)
<elacheche_anis> Mohamed, http://sabi.ly/Share/img.aspx?id=Xf45C
<Mohamed> لا يوجد هذا عندي
<elacheche_anis> إسمعني.. يجب أن تظغط على إسم المستخدم و عندما يضهر لك مكان كتابة كلمة السر ستجدها..
<Mohamed> وجدتها
<Mohamed> شكرًا لك
<elacheche_anis> العفوّ :)
<Mohamed> هل لديك دليل للتعرف على أبونتو أكثر؟
<elacheche_anis> دقيقة :)
<Mohamed> الخط لم يتغير في فيرفوكس
<elacheche_anis> تفضّل Mohamed: http://www.simplyubuntu.com/ و شكرا لـ EgyParadox
<elacheche_anis> عليك أن تختار إسم الخط الذي تريد إستعماله
<EgyParadox> :D
<EgyParadox> 3ala eh
<EgyParadox> mesh ana eli katbo
<elacheche_anis> You share with me the link yesterday EgyParadox that way I thank you :D
<Mohamed> أريد أن أخبركم عن كيفية حصولي على اسطوانة أوبونتو
<Mohamed> فريقكم جاء إلى أكادمية الشروق ووزع اسطوانات مجانًًا وحصلت على واحدة
<Mohamed> :)
<elacheche_anis> cooool :D
<elacheche_anis> nice job EgyParadox :D
<elacheche_anis> hey Neo31
<EgyParadox> :D
<elacheche_anis> by the way, EgyParadox & Neo31 some one knows what is the equivalent of "@echo off" in bach/sh ???
<Neo31> you can always use redirection in linux elacheche_anis ;)
<Neo31> echo this will not be printed on the screen > /dev/null
<Neo31> 1> /dev/null 2> errors.log
<Neo31> not sure if windows can do that :p but we don't need echo off with these options ;)
<EgyParadox> why do you want to need an equivalent?
<elacheche_anis> I know but i have more than one "echo" in the script if i do it i will not be able to read the msg in the screen.. I already try it
<Neo31> I didn't get it elacheche_anis what do you want to do?
<elacheche_anis> I wont to turn off  all the commands results in my script sh except the echo command
<elacheche_anis> want**
<Neo31> the tip I told you will do the trick
<Neo31> use it for each command not for the whole script ;)
<elacheche_anis> j'ai déjà l'essaye avec tout le script, loooooooool chaque command!! hhhhhh le script et de plus de 20 lignes XD et je peut être je l'joute d'autre command
<elacheche_anis> aya 5annafsa3 éni, bye bye :D w chéhya tayba EgyParadox et Neo31
<EgyParadox> what kind of script are u making to use sh instead of bash?
<Neo31> who uses bash EgyParadox ?
<Neo31> that's not an option :p
<Neo31> plus, bash sux
<EgyParadox> oh i see
<EgyParadox> ah sa7
<EgyParadox> :S
<EgyParadox> Houssem:  welcome
<EgyParadox> :D
<Houssem> Hi EgyParadox :)
<Houssem> kif 7alak :D
<EgyParadox> el7amdeolah
<EgyParadox> keifak enta?
<EgyParadox> :D
<Houssem> elhamdoullilah :) sa3iiid jiddan bi mo7akamat moubarak 3o2balna ya rab xD
<EgyParadox> :D
<Houssem> انت بتتكلم فرنساوي ؟ لول
<Houssem> كيف و متى تعلمت ؟ لأنو قليل جدا المصريين الي يتقنون الفرنسية يعني يتعدو على الإصبع :)
<EgyParadox> un peu
<EgyParadox> pourqoui?
<EgyParadox> ahh
<EgyParadox> ana darast beta3 8 seneen fransawi
<EgyParadox> bas nasyo
<EgyParadox> dah nazarayan
<EgyParadox> :D
<Houssem> ممتتاااز لأني أعرف # مصريين كنت معهم في Poitiers السنة الماضية و حكينا في هالموضوع
<Houssem> و الحين في Lyon حسب ما قال لي أخي يوجد الكثيـــــــــــر ... لأني إعتقدت انو المصريين يفضلون الدول الي تتكلم الأنجليزيّة
#ubuntu-eg 2011-08-04
<tester> hi
<tester> im looking for help running mohaa under ubuntu 11.04
<tester> any help ?
<elacheche_anis> Good morning everybody
<tester> السلام عليكم
<elacheche_anis> و عليكم السلام
<tester> انا بحاول اشغل لعبة ميدل على اليوبونتو
<tester> وحتى الان بلا نتيجة
<tester> حد يقدر يفدني هنا
<tester> ؟
<elacheche_anis> هل ممكن تعطيني رابط اللعبة؟؟ أو إسمها بالإنجليزي؟؟
<tester> Mohaa
<tester> Medal of honor
<tester> انا وصلت لمرحلة انها تفتح وتعرض المقدمة الفيديو وتغير حجم الشاشة وبعد كده تقفل
<tester> وتترك حجم الشاشة دون استعادته لوضعه الاصلي
<elacheche_anis> حقيقتا أنا لم أجربها من قبل.. هل عندك winetricks؟؟
<elacheche_anis> هل حاولت تنصيب اللعبة باﻹستعانة بـPlayOnLinux؟؟
<tester> انا منزل برنامج wine
<tester> وباستخدمه لتشغيل برامج الويندوز
<tester> وحاولت بيه مع ميدل ووصلت للنتيجة اللي قلتلك عليها
<tester> لم اجرب playonlinux
<elacheche_anis> حاول مع آخر نسخة من PlayOnLinux.. في اﻷثناء ممكن تكتب هذا اﻷمر في Terminal
<elacheche_anis> wine game_name.exe 2> ~/game_err.log
<tester> هذا الامر سيظهر اخطاء التشغيل لي
<elacheche_anis> نعم
<elacheche_anis> يمكن نستفيد منها..
<elacheche_anis> هل يمكنك أن تضع محتوى الملف على pastbin??
<tester> هل يمكنني ارسالها الى متخصص لتحديد المشكلة ومساعدتي في حلها
<tester> الان لا يمكنني لانني بعيد عن جهازي
<elacheche_anis> حدد قصدك من كلمة متخصص XD
<tester> يمكنني بعد 10 ساعات من الان
<tester> ساكون ف المنزل
<tester> متخصص شخص يفهم هذا الامر ويستطيع ان يساعدني
<elacheche_anis> بعد 10 ساعات أدخل إلى هنا و إن شاء الله نجد من يساعدك :)
<tester> انا جديد على اليوبنتو
<tester> ان شاء الله
<elacheche_anis> أخي
<tester> لكنني استطيع التعامل مع الاساسيات خصوصا ان الواجهة الرسومية ووظائفها اصبحت كالويندوز وافضل ايضا
<elacheche_anis> جميل
<elacheche_anis> هل تريد نصيحة أخوية؟؟
<tester> لكنني لا استطيع التعامل مع الباش والسكريبتات
<tester> هذه تحتاج الى دراسة عميقة
<tester> تفضل
<tester> اه طبعا اتفضل
<elacheche_anis> إبتعد عن اﻷلعاب الغير أصلية و التي مخصصة إلى العمل على ويندوز ﻷنه كثيرة ما تجد مشاكل بلا حلول.. و هذا خطأ الشركة التي طوّرة اللعبة.. بالنسبة للباتش فذا شيء منوط بالوقت فقط.. مع الوقت ستتعوّد عليه :)
<elacheche_anis> أنصحك بتجرية اﻹلعاب الحرّة :) http://www.playdeb.net/
<elacheche_anis> EgyParadox, a3Dman aosama kim0 Neo31 psychicist__ : http://www.dudalibre.com/en/gnulinuxcounter
<Neo31> ok
<kim0> how meen Rafik dah elly by2ool fel bug any no arabic team is interested
<thelinuxer1> kim0: someone from tunis
<thelinuxer1> i sent him an email
<thelinuxer1> and i will take it from here isA
<kim0> what do we have to do, to take this support ownership
<kim0> el mawdoo3 wa2ef leeh keda
<thelinuxer1> kim0: i don't really know
<thelinuxer1> i just subscribed to the ubuntu-website mailing list
<thelinuxer1> and will send them an email soon isA
<thelinuxer1> bas I will try to contact people from other Arabic teams
<kim0> ok great work man
<thelinuxer1> to support us isA
<kim0> It can't be that hard
<thelinuxer1> thanx man, it shouldn't be that hard!
<tester> السلام عليكم
<tester> اريد ان استعرض جميع الاي بيهات الموجودة على الشبكة
<tester> ازاي اعمل كده بالباش
<tester> او ايه افضل برنامج يقولي مين موجود على الشبكة دلوقتي
<Sensiva> tester قصدك مسح شامل؟
<tester> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
<tester> مسح سريع لاخر رقم بس
<tester> 192.168.1.xx
<Sensiva> nmap
<tester> الشبكة المحلية بس
<Sensiva> nmap howa elli haye3mellak el wazefa di
<tester> ده برنامج انزله من اليوبنتو
<Sensiva> aywa, men el software center
<tester> اوكيه جاري البحث
<tester> بالمناسبة عندك فكرة ازاي اشغل لعبة ميدل على اليوبونتو
<tester> medal of honor 1.11
<Sensiva> tester la2 lel asaf, bas momken tet2akked men http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Sensiva> e3mel ba7s 3an esm el le3ba, haygebla report ezay teshaghalha 3an tare2 wine
<tester> انا عارف برنامج الوين وباستخدمه مع حجات برامج تانية
<tester> وجربته مع ميدل لكن مش بيكمل معاها
<tester> كمان انا جربت اعمل فيرشال ماشين بالفيرشال بوكس
<Sensiva> yanhar abyad
<Sensiva> kol da 3ashan middle?
<Sensiva> :D
<tester> وسطبت عليه ويندوز وميدل ولما جيت اشغلها بتشتغل بحجم شاشة صغير جدا مش مفترض انها تكون كده
<EgyParadox> :D
<Sensiva> tester ana malesh fel games khales, bas ana mota2akked en http://appdb.winehq.org/ hatla2i feeh 7al lel moshkela di
<tester> هههههههههههههههههه
<tester> ماشي يا مان شكرا
<EgyParadox> nmap -PS 192.168.1.1/24
<Sensiva> ta7t amrak fe ay wa2t :D
<EgyParadox> yaaaaaaaah
<EgyParadox> Sensiva
<Sensiva> EgyParadox :D
<Sensiva> Enta omar?
<EgyParadox> aywa
<EgyParadox> 3omar
<EgyParadox> :D
<Sensiva> 7aleeeb albi :D
<Sensiva> wa7eshni ya sokkar :D
<EgyParadox> wenta kaman :D
<EgyParadox> enta fein?
<EgyParadox> enta mokhtafi
<Sensiva> aywa etshaghalt gamed fe mo3tarak el 7ayah
<Sensiva> el donia maframa ya sa7bi
<EgyParadox> :D
<EgyParadox> tester:nmap akwah bernameg fee mawdoo3 elnetwork discovery
<EgyParadox> welscanning
<tester> بقولك يا مان السوفتوير سنتر مهنج ومش عايز يفتح
<tester> معندكش امر يظبطه
<Sensiva> e3mel reboot
<Sensiva> yalla allah yer7amo ba2a
<Sensiva> kan tester tayeb
<EgyParadox> :D
<tester> سوري ا مان عملت لوج اوت
<tester> كنت بقولك معندكش حاجة تفك تهنيجة السوفتوير سنتر
<Sensiva> tester el software center byeb2a te2el showaya awel mabyefta7
<Sensiva> esbor 3aleeh showaya
<tester> شكرا يا مان
<tester> zenmap is great
<tester> GUI for nmap
<EgyParadox> its easier
<tester> yes
<EgyParadox> but I prefer CLI
<EgyParadox> nmap
* EgyParadox changed the topic of #ubuntu-eg to: Welcome to Ubuntu Egypt. "Do you Ubuntu, like I do?" | HERE!: Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal | http://www.ubuntu.com/ | SA: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn Ubuntu-eg contact details: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam#Contact
* EgyParadox changed the topic of #ubuntu-eg to: Welcome to Ubuntu Egypt. "Do you Ubuntu, like I do?" | HERE!: Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal | http://www.ubuntu.com/ | SA: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn | Ubuntu-eg contact details: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam#Contact
<tester> okay man now how to run nmap in bash , and how to run it as root ?
<EgyParadox> write sudo before nmap
<EgyParadox> or u can run zenmap as root
<EgyParadox> gksu zenmap
<tester> basha 100 %
<tester> thanks
<EgyParadox> tester: law 3ayez ay 7aga tanya belzat fee nmap olli
<tester> shokran man , my router is new to me, so i can't know whos is on the lan
<tester> so i think in scanning ips
<tester> يوبونتو ميه ميه بس حتة الالعاب ديه هيه اللي مشكلة شوية
<EgyParadox> you can check through the router itself
<EgyParadox> fee 2al3ab
<EgyParadox> bas enta dawar
<EgyParadox> http://www.ubuntugames.org/us
<tester> thanks man
<EgyParadox> nmap kawi lee daraga fo2 matakhayalha
#ubuntu-eg 2011-08-05
<tester> hi again
<tester> انا نزلت لعبة عربيات
<tester> F1-Spirit
<tester> هيا ليها حجم معين على الشاشة ومفيش اوبشن يخليها فولسكرين
<EgyParadox> 7elwa?
<tester> ليها حل ديه ولا ايه ؟
<tester> لذيذة
<EgyParadox> ana ma3rafshi
<EgyParadox> garabt alt+enter
<tester> قشطة عليك يا مان
<tester> سلام بقه عشان هقوم اتسحر
<tester> رمضان كريم
<elacheche_anis> salam @ *
#ubuntu-eg 2011-08-06
<slimTN> wtf Rafik chta3mel lahné (é chbik mikech fi #geeks-tn ? )
<slimTN> même hné chéy7a mafaméch bént ?
<sarhan> slimTN, dharebha elmesr tlawej 3al bnet? :D
<slimTN> ti hani méchi lel #ubuntu-il
<slimTN> aya ta5let sarhan
<sarhan> il = israel? :D
<Neo31> lool
<Neo31> slimTN o93od 3a9il ma tbalbazhech
<sarhan> slim connecta irc 3ala 5ater sophie :D
<sarhan> ama 7agertou
<Neo31> ma tanssech on est en train de reconstruire notre communaute, je recommande qu'on soit un pe plus stable avec une bonne structure ubuntu-tn et on les contacte dans un mois
<slimTN> faméch bléd o5ra 9riba nal9aw féha bnét ?
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> lol
<sarhan> sorry for flood guys :/
<slimTN> ok Neo31ama kima 9al sarhan éna jit 3al bnét mouch bech ne7ki m3ahom
<slimTN> tti mséken mahomech encore du approuved team avouma :p
<Neo31> yezi bla tma93ir slimTN un peut de respet stp
<slimTN> ti nfadlek :p
<sarhan> slimTN, dégage
<sarhan> taw ken yji sa7ebna EgyParadox yal9ak 9olt haka yetghachech
<thelinuxer> sarhan: slimTN, Neo31 Stop talking in code :P I want to read
<sarhan> thelinuxer, sorry :D
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> sorry thelinuxer
<thelinuxer> lol
<sarhan> thelinuxer, slimTN is searching girls here
<thelinuxer> wrong place dude :D
<Neo31> +1
<thelinuxer> looooool
<thelinuxer> ROFL
<sarhan> lol
<slimTN> looooooooooooooooooooooool
<slimTN> +1 thelinuxer :D
<thelinuxer> slimTN: :D
<EgyParadox> Rafik sarhan psychcist_
<EgyParadox> welcome
<sarhan> thx EgyParadox
<sarhan> saha chribtek :)
<EgyParadox> ?
#ubuntu-eg 2012-08-04
<Noor> elslam 3alykom
<os_> Noor, وعليك السلام
<elacheche_anis> و عليكم
<Noor> kan 3andy moshkela fe el ubutnu 12.04
<os_> elacheche_anis, من عنده صلاحيات في هذه القناة ؟
<elacheche_anis> What is it?
<Noor> 3la laptop dell n5110
<elacheche_anis> os_, check with egyparadox
<os_> elacheche_anis, لأن الموضوع لديك خطأ مطبعي
<os_> elacheche_anis, لأن الموضوع لديه خطأ مطبعي
<Noor> el touchpad byt3rf 3aleeh 3la eno ps/2 generic mouse
<Noor> how el lmafood eno : alps touchpad
<elacheche_anis> os_, no idea.. I'm from #ubuntu-tn.. Any way I'll tell that to egyparadox
<Noor> *elfmafrood
<Noor> 7ad 3ando 7al lel moshkela de ?
<os_> Noor, أنا أستخدم فيدورا ... لذا أنتظر الآخرين لكي يدلو بحلولهم قبل أن أتكلم
<elacheche_anis> Noor, Dell n5110 is an Ubuntu certified product
<elacheche_anis> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201012-6932/
<Noor> omal el moshkela de mn eih ?
<elacheche_anis> So I think that there is an easy solution for that.. os_ if you have a solution you can tell us ;)
<elacheche_anis> Noor, I'm looking for a solution ;)
<os_> elacheche_anis, modify xorg.conf !!
<os_> انشغاااال
<Noor> we lel3elm el moshkela de msh fe ubuntu bas ana garbt ubuntu , fedora , arch , opensuse .
<Noor> nafs el moshkela
<os_> Noor, أنت منين عرفت أنه يعامل التوتش باد على أنها ماوس ؟
<elacheche_anis> Noor, hold on please ;)
<elacheche_anis> Noor, os_ : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/903236
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 606238 in linux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #903236 synaptic touchpad not recognized on dell latitude e6510 and others" [Low,In progress]
<Noor> xinput list fel terminal
<elacheche_anis> Noor, os: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/977063
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 977063 in linux (Ubuntu) "'ALPS Touchpad' incorrectly detected as PS/2 mouse in Dell Inspiron N5110" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Noor> ana msh fakr 2areet feen en el kernel 3.5 feeh better detection lel alps input devices
<Noor> bas ana kont 3amlt 2abl kda update le kernel 3.4 w baowazly kol el drivers
<elacheche_anis> I don't know about that.. But you can install it and try if the touch pad will work or not..
<elacheche_anis> :/
<Noor> ma ana msh 3ayz 3shan el touchpad abowaz kol drivers again :(
<Noor> de el mra ra2m 434115151 a3mel fresh install
<elacheche_anis> LoooL...
<elacheche_anis> Noor, there is non-official PPAs available for the 3.5 :http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/07/install-linux-kernel-35-from-ppa-on.html
<Noor> garbt el method de
<Noor> bydene dkms errors whowa bynzel
<Noor> drivers el wlan wel bluetooth  wel usb 3.0 bybozo
<elacheche_anis> Noor, why you don't try to install Ubuntu 12.10 alpha2 in dual boot with your Ubuntu.. Ubuntu 12.10 use kernel 3.5
<Noor> howa stable enough ?
<elacheche_anis> It's an Alpha version, so it's not stable.. http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-12-10-Alpha-2-Has-Linux-Kernel-3-5-278132.shtml
<elacheche_anis> I think that there is already an Alpha3 version X)
<Noor> hagraboo live cd
<elacheche_anis> ;)
#ubuntu-eg 2013-07-29
<Guest2157> hii
#ubuntu-eg 2014-08-03
<MohamedAlaa98> ashams: Hey buddy
<ashams> hey man o/
#ubuntu-eg 2015-07-27
<theShirbiny> http://www.osdev4arab.org/
#ubuntu-eg 2015-07-28
<elacheche> theShirbiny, I tthink that I should join the new community :D
<elacheche> I was trying to derivate Ubuntu, I think that it's something will relation to OSDev4Arab too.. As there is many tools and ways to do that.. And contributing to those tools is part of the OS dev thing.. Am I wrong?
<elacheche> Na3iL, you should join too!
<elacheche> <theShirbiny> http://www.osdev4arab.org/
<theShirbiny> elacheche, :D
<theShirbiny> if you really wanna help -> https://trello.com/b/pslUMpQW/osdev4arab-website
<theShirbiny> we have _a lot_ of non-technical tasks
<elacheche> I saw that :)
<theShirbiny> :)
<Na3iL> back, I'll join for sure elacheche :D
<theShirbiny> :D, please send an e-mail to osdev4arab@gmail.com and you'll be added to the maililng list
<Na3iL> okay theShirbiny
<elacheche> What to say in the mail?
<theShirbiny> https://www.facebook.com/groups/oskernels/permalink/683317388479068/
<theShirbiny>  ياريت أي حد عايز يساعد يبعت علي: osdev4arab@gmail.com
<theShirbiny> و يعرفنا بنفسه و بتخصصه و خبرته و إزاي يقدر يساعد، و بعدد الساعات الفاضيه اللي هوه مُستعد يساعد بيها.
<theShirbiny> و لو مفيش عندك أفكار مُعينه للمساعده بس عايز تساعد و خلاص، برضه إبعتلنا و قول كده، و إحنا هنفكر معاك في أفضل طريقه لإستغلال وقتك إستغلال سليم.
<theShirbiny> :)
<elacheche> Great theShirbiny :) I'll do that asap.. but not now.. need to work x) I thought it's a just a simple mail to send :D
<theShirbiny> it is, just say whatever you want to say about yourself, mine was 3 lines xD
